# All the PATHFINDER News from PAIZOCON! Nominate yourself as a 2014 ENnies Judge!  Season of Sexism #



## NewJeffCT (Jul 8, 2013)

I think differences by sex and race can be handled by an RPG, but not up front with the characters.  I think all the characters should start off with an even footing, in terms of adjustments for Strength, Intelligence, etc.  

Where I think it belongs is in the background/fluff/flavor text in the gaming world - i.e., in the Kingdom of ABC, dwarves are jailed on sight, and either forcibly exiled or put in hard labor camps.  This was due to a long-running dispute with the nearby dwarf Kingdom of XYZ.  In XYZ, only human merchants from other kingdoms are allowed to enter, and each of those humans must wear a special colored sash to designate where they are from.  Any humans from ABC are executed if found within the borders of XYZ.


----------



## was (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't think sex should have any effect on character stats/abilities


----------

